# Film of my [dark, strange, personal] drawings - Youtube



## mroa2638

....


----------



## manaheim

Wow... some really amazing stuff in there (speaking as a clueless person here, but...)


----------



## mroa2638

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## dry3210

Impressive


----------



## ocular

That wicker look is interesting.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

Your work is very nice but this is a photo forum.


----------

